#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Strips off Categories when sending email

## noddy

Hi

I know this may have been covered before but I am having a real issue trying to find a way of outlook retaining the "personal colour categories" when sending or forwarding an email. I am part of an office network on fully virtualized WYSE terminals running Windows 7 and Outlook 2010 , I found a link explaining that the registry settings had to be changed as below, which my support desk have done, but this still hasn't worked. 


Outlook 2010:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Office\14.0\Outlook\Preferences 
Value Name: SendPersonalCategories
Value Type: REG_DWORD
Value Data: 1

Does anyone know why this is happening and is there anything else I can do?

Many Thanks

----------


## mrice

It may be that the recipient e-mail client is stripping the categories that you assign. There is a default rule which has the title 'Clear categorories on mail (recommended)'

----------


## noddy

I have tried turning that rule off and testing emails but still not working. I have tried looking at the Microsoft support site and there is nothing more on there than I have tried...really frustrating!!

----------


## skatonni

Here is a link which indicates more is needed. http://www.slipstick.com/outlook/ema...mail-messages/

For recipients:
*Default Rule to Remove Categories*
Outlook 2007 and up have a default rule that removes categories from messages as they arrive. Delete the rule or disable it if you want to keep the categories.

For Exchange administrators:
*Exchange rule to remove categories*
In Exchange 2007 and up, categories are removed from messages. To disable it, the administrator can use this cmdlet to change the transport setting.

Set-transportconfig -clearcategories $false

----------

